

Superbowl QB Tom Brady Admits To Watching Sports on Illegal Websites. - virtica
http://connecticut.cbslocal.com/2012/02/03/brady-i-watched-super-bowl-last-year-on-illegal-website/

======
jinushaun
Artificial scarcity leads to piracy. Shocking. Why can't they make these games
legitimately available online for a fee? During NCAAF season, there are too
many teams and too many games to show on TV, but disappointingly, most of them
weren't available online anywhere except illegally. I don't buy the existing
arguments of licensing fees and advertising. Some revenue is better than no
income (piracy).

